# Digikam - Kompiliervorgang friert ein... [BUG]

## Martux

Hallo. media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4_beta5 friert beim kompilieren einfach ein und zwar immer an der gleichen Stelle. Dies sind die letzten Zeilen davor:

```

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4_beta5/work/digikam-0.9.4-beta5/digikam/libs/widgets/iccprofiles'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./iccpreviewwidget.h -o iccpreviewwidget.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./cietonguewidget.h -o cietonguewidget.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./iccprofilewidget.h -o iccprofilewidget.moc

creating libiccprofileswidgets_la.all_cpp.cpp ...

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../digikam/libs/widgets/metadata -I../../../../digikam/libs/widgets/common -I../../../../digikam/libs/lprof -I../../../../digikam/libs/dimg -I../../../../digikam/libs/dmetadata -I../../../../digikam/digikam   -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE  -c -o libiccprofileswidgets_la.all_cpp.lo libiccprofileswidgets_la.all_cpp.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE  -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib     -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib  -o libiccprofileswidgets.la  libiccprofileswidgets_la.all_cpp.lo  ../../../../digikam/libs/lprof/liblprof.la

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4_beta5/work/digikam-0.9.4-beta5/digikam/libs/widgets/iccprofiles'

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4_beta5/work/digikam-0.9.4-beta5/digikam/libs/widgets'

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib     -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib  -o libwidgets.la   ../../../digikam/libs/widgets/metadata/libmetadatawidgets.la ../../../digikam/libs/widgets/iccprofiles/libiccprofileswidgets.la ../../../digikam/libs/widgets/imageplugins/libimagepluginswidgets.la ../../../digikam/libs/widgets/common/libcommonwidgets.la

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4_beta5/work/digikam-0.9.4-beta5/digikam/libs/widgets'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4_beta5/work/digikam-0.9.4-beta5/digikam/libs/widgets'

Making all in greycstoration

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4_beta5/work/digikam-0.9.4-beta5/digikam/libs/greycstoration'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./greycstorationwidget.h -o greycstorationwidget.moc

creating libgreycstoration_la.all_cpp.cpp ...

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../.. -I../../../digikam/libs/dimg -I../../../digikam/libs/dimg/filters -I../../../digikam/digikam  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -fexceptions -w  -c -o libgreycstoration_la.all_cpp.lo libgreycstoration_la.all_cpp.cpp

```

Danach geht nix mehr. System ist ~x86 mit gcc-4.3.1. Andere Pakete kompilieren gut durch mit dem gcc.

Jemand ne Idee/ähnliche Probleme?

----------

## Carlo

Bitte guck' doch in bugs.g.o nach, bevor du hier einen Thread aufmachst.

----------

## Martux

Ja, ich hab' s auch gerade gesehen:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=224611

Mann, ich vergesse die Seite immer, suche hier das Forum durch und wenn ich nix finde poste ich halt. Sry   :Embarassed: 

----------

